# Argos and Nova class NSP draggers



## Dumah54 (Apr 17, 2010)

Was 2nd Eng in "Cape Alert" back in the early '70s. Curious as to what happened to the fleet. To the best of my knowlege, several went to Africa, but heard no more. Can anyone help me?

Cheers, Dumah
Halifax, NS


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Some went to Africa, some went south, there is one in St.John's, Newfoundland and one in Port hawkesbury and Cape Scotia is a yacht in Florida.

Do you have any photos, check Trawler History on Facebook.


Cheers
Clarence


----------

